# The Long Dark



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone tried The Long Dark alpha on Steam? It's a survival game but without zombies, monsters or any other **** that seems to be in games at the mo. Just you in the freezing wilderness with the local wildlife. Theres no story mode yet just a sandbox see how long you can survive mode. My best is 1 day 3 hours, about 35 mins of playing time so hopefully I'll never be in that situation!


----------

